
Dune: Safe User-Level Access to Privileged CPU Features - shivam2501
https://shivambharuka.wordpress.com/2017/10/17/dune-safe-user-level-access-to-privileged-cpu-features/
======
vectorEQ
[http://dune.scs.stanford.edu/](http://dune.scs.stanford.edu/) <\-- software
is there for us to play with, very cool! =]

~~~
amazonian
The lead author, Adam Belay, worked on an OS, IX, as well which used Dune and
implemented the network stack in the userspace. The paper is reviewed here:
[https://shivambharuka.wordpress.com/2017/10/19/ix-a-
protecte...](https://shivambharuka.wordpress.com/2017/10/19/ix-a-protected-
dataplane-operating-system-for-high-throughput-and-low-latency).

------
networkprogram2
A very cool OS-deign paradigm which supports I/O capabilities in containers
today. It empowers containers to use all I/O capabilities of the underlying
server hardware without the overhead of monolithic OS kernel.

